# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Geografie >  Sam phan bohk II – steinige Ufer/goldener Morgen/ Fischer unterwegs

## gerhardveer

*Sam phan bohk II – steinige Ufer/goldener Morgen/ Fischer unterwegs
*
Den übergeordneten Kommentar findet ihr hier in TeilI :

http://www.siamonline.de/vbb/showthr...nd-M%C3%B6nche

*Hier der zweite von vier Teilen...*

Der Sandstein besteht aus Schichten unterschiedlicher Härte und wird infolgedessen unterschiedlich schnell abgetragen – dadurch kommt es in den Steiluferbereichen  zu Abbrüchen ganzer Schollen und Blöcke, atemberaubende Formationen sind die Folge:

Steinige Ufer

----------


## gerhardveer



----------


## gerhardveer



----------


## gerhardveer

Goldener Morgen - Fischer unterwegs

----------


## gerhardveer



----------


## gerhardveer



----------


## gerhardveer



----------

